# Philip Schaff - ASV RSV



## 4ndr3w (Feb 10, 2005)

I recently attended a conference at an SBC (somewhat reformed) and the guest speaker told us that Philip Schaff was the one who organized the "Parliament of World Religions in 1893" and even claims that the man at the podium in this picture (at the event) is Philip Schaff:







He also claimed that Philip Schaff set Annie Besant up to speak on "Theosophy" at the event. The speaker's purpose in this night of the conference was to discredit Philip Schaff... the Westcott-Hort, critical texts, etc. leading up to the discrediting of the ASV, NIV, NASB, among others. I guess you already know which direction the conference is going. 

Regardless, there were some interesting points made that I have not yet heard of and I want to be diligent to look into these things. In researching this further, I have looked for evidence of the above mentioned statements and I cannot find any. Does anyone have information that might help me to determine if this is true. The speaker did not give any reference to these particular claims and I haven't been able to ask for them.

FYI: I recently posted (in the computer forum) that e-Sword has released Schaff's 3 volume set of christian creeds. I understand that Philip Schaff was ecumenical; however, I had no idea that this extended to world religions (if this is found to be true). 

There were other statements made that I'll be checking into; however, I thought I might start with this for now.


----------



## bond-servant (Feb 11, 2005)

Andrew- I'll be interested to know what you find out. 
Forgive my ignorance-I've always heard SBC referring to the Southern Baptist Convention. Is this the case? If so, by discrediting the ASV etc, they would discredit thier own translation (not that thier translation is good...): the Holman Christian Standard...


----------



## 4ndr3w (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm sorry for the confusion Beth, I meant a Southern Baptist Church not the Southern Baptist Convention. I should have been more specific. I'll try to keep you posted my findings. 

I don't want to mention the speaker's name yet, as I want to keep this as unbiased as possible. (At least in my research.)

So far I have found no links to the claims about Philip Schaff. This speaker also said that he had challenged James White to a debate and that James White had refused. He made paraphrased quotes of James White that I find to be out of the character of James White and I also wish to confirm those. When I figure out how to use IRC safely I will go on brother. White's favorite IRC channels to discuss. I have not had a chance to read James White's book on the King James Only Controversy but I am going to buy it now. Any info on the best pricing would be nice.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2005)

This is interesting. I too will be curious to hear more about what you learn concerning Schaff. 

My biggest objection to Schaff so far is his harsh criticism of Calvin in his _History of the Christian Church_.


----------



## bond-servant (Feb 12, 2005)

>>He made paraphrased quotes of James White that I find to be out of the character of James White and I also wish to confirm those. When I figure out how to use IRC safely I will go on brother. White's favorite IRC channels to discuss. I have not had a chance to read James White's book on the King James Only Controversy but I am going to buy it now. Any info on the best pricing would be nice.<<

-------
Andrew,
Both amazon(www.amazon.com) and Whitefield's bookstore (www.whitefield.spreadtheword.com) have it for around $8.99 I think. It is a good book. He gives excellent information on the KJO controversy and the methods used to "manipulate" people to that point of view, but he also only pays lip service to the good qualities of the KJ and does that sparingly. Also, under the chapter of 'Textual Issues', he neglects to back up his claims against the TR very well. It is a worthwile read however.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Feb 12, 2005)

I did find a non-KJO web link to Philip Schaff speaking at the World Parliment.

http://people.bu.edu/wwildman/Weird...themes_707_worldparliamentofreligions1893.htm



> "A third contribution of the Parliament was to the Christian ecumenical movement. According to Diana L. Eck, the Parliament itself “might be seen as one of the first events of ecumenical movement” (1993, xv). Eck is not wrong given the fact that 152 of 194 speakers were Christians (Protestant, Orthodox, and Catholic) and that the “Christian flavor” was very obvious through the hymns, prayers and rhetoric during the Parliament. Barrows sometimes also discussed the necessity of Christian unity by employing the image of three concentric circle with “Christian assembly embodying its center; the American religious assembly, including Jews, comprising the next circle; and the religions of the worlds making up the outer circle” (Ziolkowski 1993, 57-8).
> 
> Among those who spoke on the subject of Christian unity, Philips Schaff was considered most authoritative (in Barrows 1893b, 1192-1201). While being critical of the organic or corporate model of ecumenism “under one government,” he argued for a federal or confederate union, in which the balance between unity and independence could be maintained. However, the relevance of the Parliament to the ecumenical movement has not been recognized fully until the 1910 Conference of World Mission in Edinburgh. Thereafter, the ecumenical movement has always been dealing with the issues of religious plurality in connection with Christian unity and mission."




[Edited on 13-2-2005 by 4ndr3w]


----------

